# moving bus



## greensthings (Jul 24, 2005)

I had auto focus on, and was taking a picture of New York City Times Square, when a bus drove by just as I was snapping. The auto focus caught the back of the bus.
(click to enlarge)


----------



## Corry (Jul 24, 2005)

That turned out kinda cool!


----------



## greensthings (Jul 25, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> That turned out kinda cool!


thanks Core, I think it kinda looks like the sign is floating, since it is the only thing that is clear in the picture!


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 27, 2005)

That very clear sign makes this one so much a no-blooper-at-all photo that I want to congratulate you on that!!!


----------



## forgottenskies (Jul 27, 2005)

wow you should like make up a catch slogan and send this pic to the company they coul duse it as an add, thats awesome!!


----------



## Meysha (Jul 27, 2005)

"Watch the world fly by!"

That is really awesome! Don't you just love lady luck!


----------



## greensthings (Aug 14, 2005)

well...I took your advice and contacted the company (url is clear in the picture..lol), now I wait.....


----------



## black_z (Aug 20, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## TheCanonMan (Sep 8, 2005)

did any one get the number on that bus ??


----------



## SlySniper (Sep 18, 2005)

Well, that tunred out pretty cool, but, I hate it when I'm about to take a picture and some car or something gets in the way at the last second and messs' up the shot.


----------



## chocolate soup (Sep 22, 2005)

That bus looks like it's in some type of painting or something, like the paint smeared.


----------

